# My 8N - No Spark



## OLD MECHANIC (Aug 9, 2021)

I HAVE A 9N FORD. IT WAS RUNNING FINE AND I PARKED IT. IT WILL NOT START. TOOK A NEW SPARK PLUG AND ATTACHED TO ONE PLUG WIRE AND TURNED THE ENGINE OVER, NO SPARK. CHANGED THE COIL, CAP, POINTS, CONDENSER AND PLUGS. IT IS GETTING CURRENT TO THE TOP OF THE COIL BUT NO SPARK TO THE PLUG.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Those front distributor models have had issues with the screw that holds the points coming loose. Maybe check that all is good there.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Some Almost all of the Chinese cloned electrical parts are pretty much "Close, but no cigar" (some call them junk) . Not all, but A LOT of 'em.

Power to the top of coil is good and a firm place to start. Is it a *full or just nominal *"6 or 12 volt" "power" to the top of that coil? If fully charged power then the electrical connections on the bottom of the coil might not be making a good contact. There is a spring contact and a blade contact - make sure they are both making a proper contact with the corresponding cap contacts. Light or small gap contacts can lead to arc pitting.

AHhh - in that list of replaced parts you didn't mention 'rotor' - simple oversight?

Even though I started out in my driving life using vehicles with points, I happily ditched them when Electronic Ignition came along. "Sally", my '40 9N, is now set up with 12 V Neg ground, Alternator, Electronic Ignition and a round coil replacement / upgrade to try to keep myself OUT of the "various character building experiences" that come from messing with her front mount distributor. All that effort made her a joy to start and use. 

Take heart - you're just trying to find a simple (but infuriating) electrical problem. - Joe -


----------

